# 1935 schwinn double diamond bar hopper



## Big Moe (Aug 8, 2022)

Finally have this thing back together and rideable. Several tweaks to do, but hey. Isn't every project like that? Enjoy


----------



## Big Moe (Aug 13, 2022)

First tweak has been done.  Nice comfy brooks swift saddle now on bike.


----------

